# Happy Birthday Aksel!



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Happy Birthday To You!!! 
Happy Birthday To You!!!!! 
Happy Birthday To Aksel!!!!! 
Happy Birthday To Yooouuuuuuuu!!!!! *


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Yay! 'Appy Birthday!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy birthday, have a great day  ...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

One day you're young, next day you're middle-aged. Magic, ain't it?



Many Happy Returns of the Day - anyway.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> One day you're young, next day you're middle-aged. Magic, ain't it?


This reminds me of the follolwing quote:

_Hemingway has his classic moment in "The Sun Also Rises" when someone asks Mike Campbell how he went bankrupt. All he can say is, "Gradually, then suddenly."_

Seems to be the same with aging...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hope it was a good one!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Birthdays are great. The more you have, the longer you'll live. Have a happy one.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Gratulerer med dagen


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Hyvää syntymäpäivää!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, you guys! Thank you, thank you, thank you a thousand times!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I join in: Happy Birthday! ♩♪♫♬


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Heppy Borthday!


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I see I'm a little late....gratulerer med dagen uansett!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

It appears I might be a little late. Enjoy your special day, Aksel.


----------

